# Optima Baron Lowracer



## steveindenmark (18 Jul 2016)

Has anyone got an Optima Baron Lowracer?

I would like to ask some questions before taking the plunge.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jul 2016)

Nope, but I do have a Challenge Hurricane, which was one of the first low racers brought into the UK

A bit like this, except mine is so old it still uses elastomer suspension!


----------



## BlackPanther (18 Jul 2016)

I used to own one. Didn't get on with it as I found it tricky in heavy traffic, far harder to ride at walking speed compared to the Bacchetta Strada (high racer) I also owned at the same time. HOWEVER, up until a few weeks ago I had a Raptobike lowracer, which I also found difficult, but I persisted and kept it for over a year commuting daily with no probs after a month or so acclimatising. The Baron was a bit heavy, but being rear wheel drive, far less faffing than the Rapto. It did feel well planted on fast downhills, and was a quality, well put together and a high spec machine. Like I say, I just didn't put the time in (as is necessary with low racers) and I sold it pretty quickly only because other machines held my interest more.


----------



## Dazz (18 Jul 2016)

Ive got one. Great bike. Bought it a couple of months ago from dtek. Find it quite easy to handle. Having said that i fell off last week just as i was entering works carpark. All caught on our new high tech security cameras. Needless to say the footage has been played over and over to hysterical audiences. Ask away, ill try to answer best i can.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jul 2016)

Hi Dazz. I wanted to know if you can fit full size panniers or front rollers on the back on it for touring on roads or would they drag on the floor. I could always opt for the semi racers but I would prefer the low racer as its primary use would be work commuter and long distance riding

I used to have a Bachetta Giro 26 and came off it a couple of times. Its a long drop off a Bachetta. I prefer to be lower to the floor next time.

Did Kevin have any more in?


----------



## Dazz (19 Jul 2016)

Hi ive fitted a cheap rack and panniers to mine, only big enough to fit a some spare clothing for work. Ive seen pics of them loaded up with plenty of luggage.


----------



## Dazz (19 Jul 2016)

Forgot to mention. Im not sure if Kevin has any others but there's a Challenge Fujin on ebay.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jul 2016)

BlackPanther said:


> I used to own one. Didn't get on with it as I found it tricky in heavy traffic, far harder to ride at walking speed compared to the Bacchetta Strada (high racer) I also owned at the same time. HOWEVER, up until a few weeks ago I had a Raptobike lowracer, which I also found difficult, but I persisted and kept it for over a year commuting daily with no probs after a month or so acclimatising. The Baron was a bit heavy, but being rear wheel drive, far less faffing than the Rapto. It did feel well planted on fast downhills, and was a quality, well put together and a high spec machine. Like I say, I just didn't put the time in (as is necessary with low racers) and I sold it pretty quickly only because other machines held my interest more.




I had the same problem with the Bachetta Giro 26. I just couldn't get along with it. Fortunately living in Denmark, our traffic situation is a lot different to the UK and we don't get to ride in heavy traffic very much. In fact we sometimes have to go searching for traffic if we want to see it. :O)


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jul 2016)

Dazz said:


> Forgot to mention. Im not sure if Kevin has any others but there's a Challenge Fujin on ebay.



I cant see it, maybe it has gone.

Where can you mount a front light on the Baron and can you add a screen?

Did yours come with the rear rack?


----------



## BlackPanther (22 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I used to have a Bachetta Giro 26 and came off it a couple of times. Its a long drop off a Bachetta. I prefer to be lower to the floor next time.



I came off my old Bacchetta Strada at 30mph on a left hander. Very badly bruised hip, some awful road rash, and a torn glove palm where I'd managed to get my hand down.

I came off the Raptobike lowracer at walking speed, and took a massive chunk out of my left elbow which took ages to heal. On a lowracer you have zero time to react, I was up, I was down. I always thought a lowracer would mean a more forgiving crash, but if I'd been doing 30 I have no doubt I'd have sustained a 'lifelong' injury to my elbow. After my Rapto 'off' I always wore elbow pads.


----------



## Dazz (22 Jul 2016)

I bought the rack off ebay, think was £13-£14 its adjustable so fitted with out any problems, Used M6 bolts into the mudguard lugs and cable tied to head rest behind seat(will make a proper clamp in the near future) The rack works ok but wouldn't want to put much weight on it. The panniers were again of ebay (£14 ish) and I have cut a slot in the part that goes over rack. I just thread the spring loaded arm through the pannier centre section and clamp the panniers in place. Thats the good thing about buying cheap, it doesn't matter if you modify it a bit.





I have a rechargable front light, again of EBAY(common theme here). The Baron has a mounting plate with a hole in it on the front boom. I machined a couple of nylon discs approx 25 diameter and 10mm long with a 6mm hole through. The discs are bolted either side and the light is fitted as shown. I found the light kept slipping round the discs because they were too smooth so I wrapped some double sided tape around them.




Good idea about the pads. I cut my elbow when I fell off. The lower the centre of gravity the quicker you hit floor but at least its not from such a great height.
Ive been banned from riding through our works carpark now unless I have a flag and high viz. All because I nearly gave someone a heart attack as I passed stealthily in front of them as they were about to pull off in their car. Hate to image what would would happen if a child walked past his bonnet as he was about to pull out of a super market parking space.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2016)

BlackPanther said:


> I came off my old Bacchetta Strada at 30mph on a left handed. Very badly bruised hip, some awful road rash, and a torn glove palm where I'd managed to get my hand down.
> 
> I came off the Raptobike lowracer at walking speed, and took a massive chunk out of my left elbow which took ages to heal. On a lowracer you have zero time to react, I was up, I was down. I always thought a lowracer would mean a more forgiving crash, but if I'd been doing 30 I have no doubt I'd have sustained a 'lifelong' injury to my elbow. After my Rapto 'off' I always wore elbow pads.


The reason I went for a trike was that I felt I could not trust myself on a two wheel 'bent now I'm at an age where I'm likely to be wobblier than I used to be (And the bones get more brittle too).


----------



## myicq (23 Aug 2016)

@steveindenmark I have a Barow Lowracer, instagram tag #optimabaron
Live in Denmark. 

Mostly happy with the bike, apart from the low clearance on front wheel.
Welcome to ask questions if you wish, also by PM (på dansk evt ? )


----------



## Scoosh (23 Aug 2016)

@steveindenmark - I have a Nazca Fuego lowracer, bought secondhand and it came with an owner-made rack mounted on the chainstays. I was chatting with David Gardiner at Laidback Bikes and we were discussing panniers and racks and stuff. He asked what system I had and cautioned that Nazca actually have a limit on how much load can be put on the rear section of the bike. Nazca's rack fits on the frame just behind the seat, keeping the weight low down and between the wheels.

Might be something to check.


----------



## PaulM (24 Aug 2016)

Most cantilevered rear racks will have a weight limit likely to be less than for a rack which attaches to the ends of the chain stays. I ought to find out what it is since I have a Nazca Paseo with one.


----------



## CB Silvio 2.0 2013 (17 Dec 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Has anyone got an Optima Baron Lowracer?
> 
> I would like to ask some questions before taking the plunge.


 I used to own 2011 Baron lowracer. Unique like a ferrari of bikes even lower than bmx, kids express disbeliefs, "whoaa that's a cool bikes". Lowracers adhere on asphalt best on low center of gravity. I use tall flag on traffic, weak on hills, stable on downhills and on flats.

Rear wheels has red flashing battery-free triggered by rare earth magnet.

I do not have front lights mounted on bikes. Its mounted on helmets front and back. That way I could pointed on drivers' eyes to get their attention on upcoming unusual bikes.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2016)

CB Silvio 2.0 2013 said:


> I used to own 2011 Baron lowracer. Unique like a ferrari of bikes even lower than bmx, kids express disbeliefs, "whoaa that's a cool bikes". Lowracers adhere on asphalt best on low center of gravity. I use tall flag on traffic, weak on hills, stable on downhills and on flats.
> 
> Rear wheels has red flashing battery-free triggered by rare earth magnet.
> 
> I do not have front lights mounted on bikes. Its mounted on helmets front and back. That way I could pointed on drivers' eyes to get their attention on upcoming unusual bikes.



You point a light into drivers eye's am I reading that correctly?


----------

